# Destiny 2



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Anyone playing it, I'm on PS4.

Pretty samey as Destiny (but then COD has got away with that formula for years!)

Saying that I am quite enjoying levelling up and it was a bonus to get the game free with PS plus last month.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep play it regularly on the PS4.

Joined a good clan and its made it even more fun as its easier to grind out levels, run raids and get all the weekly milestones done.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm on Xbox and really liking Forsaken. There is actually too much to do each week so I can't complain and only just ran my last character through the Forsaken storyline.

It's a bit quiet at the moment due to my friendlist playing either COD or Forza.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah I've just started the warmind expansion and the forsaken expansion too, then got most adventures to do still. Think I'm lvl 41 and 412light.

Clans are tricky as I really only get chance to get online between 530 and 630 in the morning.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah theres so much to do that I've only ran the story line on my hunter. Currently lvl 50 and 570 power. Busy grinding out the Redrix Broadsword at the moment, but once that's done will get back to grinding out the rest of the game.

There is so much to do and the next DLC drops around the start of December as well.

Yeah clans can be a tricky one and most expect you to be active often. Another way to do it is find others using LFG and if you find a group you get on with and are friendly send them a friend request. Although you'd need a mic for game chat ideally to see if they aren't some 13 year old kids in the US.


----------



## HaywoodM (May 15, 2018)

Do you guys have a clan in Destiny 2 or are you lone wolfing like I do?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

haha I created a clan called The No Chancers, feel free to join if you wish pal


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

ive never played destiny 1 or 2? I have no friends though so keen to hook up
PS4 - suter1972


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine is the same as my userid on here mate. I only really get chance to get online between 530 and 630 in the morning though these days.


----------

